# Calumet 300mm & 400mm f/2.8 pricing



## Flake (Oct 18, 2010)

Just got the latest Calumet mag with the 300 & 400mm MkII lenses pricing is jaw dropping!
EF 300mm f/2.8 L IS II USM Â£7499
EF 400mm f/2.8 L IS II USM Â£11499

Not many enthusiast photographers going to be buying these, and as for pros well you'd need to making a substantial income to be able to justify either of these.


----------



## Waleed Essam (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know the price of these lenses, coz I know I'll never afford them and they do suit not my type of photography really but one thing I know is that Calumet is overpriced 90% of the time.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 29, 2013)

Flake said:


> Just got the latest Calumet mag with the 300 & 400mm MkII lenses pricing is jaw dropping!
> EF 300mm f/2.8 L IS II USM Â£7499
> EF 400mm f/2.8 L IS II USM Â£11499
> 
> Not many enthusiast photographers going to be buying these, and as for pros well you'd need to making a substantial income to be able to justify either of these.



Those prices seem accurate. Same as B&H.

Canon has already sold a lot of those lens, but of course they are mainly aimed at pros, especially those that shoot sports.


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 29, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Flake said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the latest Calumet mag with the 300 & 400mm MkII lenses pricing is jaw dropping!
> ...


For UK resellers as opposed to grey imports, I would recommend using camerapricebuster.co.uk 

300mm f/2.8 mk II - £4999
400mm f/2.8 mk II - £8199

so Calumet appear to be indeed over inflating prices significantly.

If you don't mind the risk of grey import, then I just picked up the 300mm mk II (it's literally in transit) for £4577. If OP wants details look at my other posts or message me otherwise I sound like a sales person


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 29, 2013)

Stu_bert said:


> For UK resellers as opposed to grey imports, I would recommend using camerapricebuster.co.uk
> 
> 300mm f/2.8 mk II - £4999
> 400mm f/2.8 mk II - £8199
> ...



I may be wrong but isn't the OP quoting US$ (US Dollars) and not GBP?


----------



## Harry Muff (Mar 29, 2013)

ProCameraShop:


400 2.8 II - £7,999


300 2.8 II £4,719




You also get and extra 3% discount for direct bank transfers.


That's another £240 off the 400 2.8, making it £7,759 delivered.


----------



## RGF (Mar 29, 2013)

Flake said:


> Just got the latest Calumet mag with the 300 & 400mm MkII lenses pricing is jaw dropping!
> EF 300mm f/2.8 L IS II USM Â£7499
> EF 400mm f/2.8 L IS II USM Â£11499
> 
> Not many enthusiast photographers going to be buying these, and as for pros well you'd need to making a substantial income to be able to justify either of these.



Have you checked the exchange rates over the last 6-12 months. I remember when the yen to USD was over 100 to 1. Dropped to around 80 to 1. If canon prices in yen, the strengthening of the yen has lead to a 20% price increase for the rest of the world


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 29, 2013)

Enough of this. Brand new: 400 f/2.8 11,489, or 10,999 grey market. 300 f/2.8 is 6799 both USA and grey market. These lenses are aimed at pro sports photogs and you won't find them cheaper than those right now. I still have the version I's of each lens so I don't really need the version II's yet.


----------

